# 6D Bg-E13 Discrepancies



## Ryan_W (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm looking everywhere to figure out where the "multi-controller" and M.FN button are on the Canon 6D.

The official Canon Product Page at http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_6d#SuppliesAndAccessories: says that they're present on the grip:



> Battery Grip BGE13
> 
> This large capacity battery grip is powered by two Battery Pack LP-E6 (one pack or two), six AA-size/LR6 batteries or an optional AC Adapter Kit ACK-E6. It features a variety of operating controls such as shutter button, Main Dial, AF point selection button, AE lock/FE lock button, AF start button, *multi-controller, and multi-function button.* This is ideal for high volume and easy vertical shooting.



What is the "multi-controller" and where is it located? Where is the M.FN button?

The image on Canon's site doesn't show the back of the grip. On the new review posted at The digital Picture, the grip seems to be missing the multi-controller, and doesn't show the M.FN button anywhere.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks like Canon USA messed up and re-used the description from the 5DIII's BG-E11. The 6D doesn't have a multicontroller on the body, I would not expect one on the grip...and the pics confirm that.


----------



## aalbert (Dec 24, 2012)

... Any idea when the aftermarket Meike grips, etc. will hit the market?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, from what I read about the Pixel grips for the 5D3, it sounds like I might be happy with one of those. I can wait. That would be my first non-Canon grip but Canon has just gone nutso with the pricing for the 5D3 grip. I don't use it enough to spend that much on a grip.


----------



## aalbert (Dec 26, 2012)

My 6D is set to arrive in the next day or two... and having had Meike grips in the past, I wouldn't mind saving $175 if the end result is the same, but if it is going to take 6 months to get to market, then I will scrounge up a Canon.


----------



## aalbert (Dec 27, 2012)

6D arrived, and I missed having a battery grip terribly when it came to shooting vertical... so I called Pitman Photo here in Miami, and they happened to have one for $230..... Gotta say, it is much heavier / heavy duty than my experience with Meike - very solid.

Now at least my 6D feels complete.


----------



## Lord_Zeppelin (Dec 27, 2012)

Canon has, indeed, gone crazy with the pricing for the Battery Grips. If they actually came with the respective batteries, it would be an easier pill to swallow, but they don't. 

Has anyone had any success with any off-brand batteries yet? I've seen several reports of camera/battery communication issues. I usually buy an extra OEM battery so I have 2 for a grip, and an off-brand backup set. But it looks like I may be waiting a while on the 6D...


----------



## Ryan_W (Dec 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Looks like Canon USA messed up and re-used the description from the 5DIII's BG-E11. The 6D doesn't have a multicontroller on the body, I would not expect one on the grip...and the pics confirm that.



I emailed Canon and they confirmed that the grip *DOES CURRENTLY HAVE* both a multi controller, as well as a M.FN button.

The CSR that responded to me didn't give any explanation for why the photos don't show it, other than to say that it had been released in a very limited quantity and that there might not be "very many reviews" on the exact grip. 

While I find this a little hard to believe, until I have one in my hands I can't say for sure whether it does or doesn't.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2012)

Ryan_W said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Canon USA messed up and re-used the description from the 5DIII's BG-E11. The 6D doesn't have a multicontroller on the body, I would not expect one on the grip...and the pics confirm that.
> ...



All the images I can find show no multicontroller. 

My bet - the CSR was looking at the same web page you looked at. When I Google translate the Canon Japan page, it reads:

"_Equipped with (5) AF start button (4) AE lock / FE lock button selection button (3) AF Frame e-dial (2) main (1) Shutter button._"

No mention of a multicontroller or M.Fn button. 

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A//cweb.canon.jp/camera/eos/accessary/detail/8038b001.html


----------



## Lord_Zeppelin (Jan 2, 2013)

So has anyone actually bought and received a BG-E13 yet?


----------



## aalbert (Jan 2, 2013)

Bought the grip, and I think it is almost a mandatory addition for the camera.... It makes the camera balance and feel right, plus no more arm gymnastics since it has the vertical shutter button.

Here are pics for clarification.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification, aalbert. 



Ryan_W said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Canon USA messed up and re-used the description from the 5DIII's BG-E11. The 6D doesn't have a multicontroller on the body, I would not expect one on the grip...and the pics confirm that.
> ...



CSR = canned, stupid response.


----------



## Ryan_W (Jan 5, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Thanks for the clarification, aalbert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's double confirmed ;D

Thanks very much for the photos Albert!

I'm really disappointed both in the CSR's confusion and also in the removal of the features.


----------



## Ryan_W (Jan 8, 2013)

I thought you guys would appreciate this:

So, I replied to my old e-mail from Canon to let them know that a colleague had sent me photographs, and in fact the information their sent was incorrect.

This is what I got in return:



> Dear Ryan Williams:
> 
> We appreciate your continued correspondence regarding the Battery Grip BG-E13.
> 
> ...



So I replied and asked them to send me photographs as evidence of the existence of the joystick.

About two hours later I got this:



> Dear Ryan Williams:
> 
> We appreciate your continued correspondence regarding the Battery Grip BG-E13 for your EOS 6D.
> 
> ...



I suggested he forward the need for a joystick to their engineers, which he did, saying:



> I have submitted that as a desired capability and forwarded it to the appropriate parties. We thank you for your feedback.



Yeah. Right.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 8, 2013)

[quote author=Canon Customer Disservice]
Dear Ryan Williams:

We appreciate your continued interest in Canon products

After further investigation and inquiries with our engineers, we have discovered that we cannot tell our asses from our elbows. This issue has been ecsalated to the janitorial staff, so they can squeegee our eyeballs and vacuum our ears, in the vain hope that our observational skills and ability to listen to customers will be improved. 

Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance. Thank you for choosing Canon.

Sincerely,

Anonymous
Technical Support Representative
[/quote]


----------



## Trovador (Feb 5, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> [quote author=Canon Customer Disservice]
> Dear Ryan Williams:
> 
> We appreciate your continued interest in Canon products
> ...


[/quote]

lol good one


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 5, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> [quote author=Canon Customer Disservice]
> Dear Ryan Williams:
> 
> We appreciate your continued interest in Canon products
> ...


[/quote]

I wasn't here when the Karma system was around, but I assume you could give someone good karma? Wish I could right now... this just made my day.


----------



## tron (Feb 5, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> [quote author=Canon Customer Disservice]
> Dear Ryan Williams:
> 
> We appreciate your continued interest in Canon products
> ...


[/quote]
+1000  ;D


----------

